# +++ GruvenParts.com – Bulletproof Custom Hardware for VW/Audi +++



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*GruvenParts.com* is located in Atlanta, GA and specializes in fabricating bulletproof hardware for your VW/Audi.
We focus on hand made, high quality custom parts that are intended for serious track abuse. In fact, the company was founded for one simple reason: We get pissed off when parts break. 
We have supplied our hardware to many of the larger forum vendors, racing teams, and weekend warriors alike. In fact, the ideas behind most of what we currently sell comes from the great people on the forums like you! If you would like us to design a custom part for your vehicle, please feel free to get in touch with us. If you lead us to another part, you will be given free or deeply discounted parts for evaluating prototypes. Just email or call – it's, that’s simple. 
Our current line up of indestructible hardware includes billet crack pipes, intake mani bushing sets, pulley kits, coolant flanges, trans mod parts, hood pulls, trick VR billet and carbon fiber key chains and many more custom parts for your VW/Audi. 
We are always adding new custom parts so come visit our store by clicking on the pic below.
*** NOW SHIPPING WORLDWIDE!!***
*GruvenParts.com*


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*New Beetle RSI Grab Handles*
A must for any New Beetle owner seeking that truley custom interior. It's made from a slab of aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum on one of our 5 axis CNC's, then hand polished to perfection.


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

any word on the coolant flange for the ABA?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

I will ask today, they are working on more ABA pulleys - including the billet ABA tensioner which is done








Pics coming soon. Will update.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

2.0 ABA Billet tensioner pulleys are here! Pics are coming ...








http://gruvenparts.com/website...id=60


_Modified by GruvenParts.com at 9:23 PM 7-13-2009_


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

ohh sweet you got the tensioner pulley's done. I already bought the yarrowsport one because time was a factor, let me know about the coolant flange paul, I'd like to have one in the next few weeks since I'm installing my motor back in my car in a few weeks.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

ABA Billet tensioners in stock.
Click 
http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*MKIII ABA Billet Lightweight Crank, Tensioner, and Alternator Pulleys*
GruvenParts.com offers billet lightweight (and *Non-Underdriven*) crank, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for the ABA 2.0 and G60 engines.
The set reduces rotating mass by over 4 lbs to help you squeeze every last bit of power from the engine.
Check us out at http://www.GruvenParts.com.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Lightweight MK4 1.8T / 2.0 Billet Drive Belt Pulleys*
Check out our ultra light pulley sets for your 1.8T/2.0 VW and Audi. Reduced rotational mass and precision CNC'd from billet aluminum. Buy as a set and save!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Monday bump


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_
*MKIII ABA Billet Lightweight Crank, Tensioner, and Alternator Pulleys*
GruvenParts.com offers billet lightweight (and *Non-Underdriven*) crank, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for the ABA 2.0 and G60 engines.
The set reduces rotating mass by over 4 lbs to help you squeeze every last bit of power from the engine.
Check us out at http://www.GruvenParts.com.

















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Anyone interested in billet hood pulls for NB ??


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*5 Axis CNCd Billet Hood Pull - All MKIV Golf/Jetta/ Wagon*
Murphy is a mother! Ours is milled from a solid block of aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum on 1 of our 5 axis Haas CNCs for a perfect fit. Forget about the Pray and Pull theory, you're not breaking this one! Includes nut/bolt to install.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Lots of satisfied customers ! Call/email with any questions.
http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*** ABA COOLANT FLANGE NOW PROGRAMMED INTO CNC, CUTTING PARTS SOON !!! ***


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_
*MKIII ABA Billet Lightweight Crank, Tensioner, and Alternator Pulleys*
GruvenParts.com offers billet lightweight (and *Non-Underdriven*) crank, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for the ABA 2.0 and G60 engines.
The set reduces rotating mass by over 4 lbs to help you squeeze every last bit of power from the engine.
Check us out at http://www.GruvenParts.com.



http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Much more in the works! Stay tuned








http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_
*MKIII ABA Billet Lightweight Crank, Tensioner, and Alternator Pulleys*
GruvenParts.com offers billet lightweight (and *Non-Underdriven*) crank, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for the ABA 2.0 and G60 engines.
The set reduces rotating mass by over 4 lbs to help you squeeze every last bit of power from the engine.
Check us out at http://www.GruvenParts.com.



The best ABA pulley set on the market !!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_
*Lightweight MK4 1.8T / 2.0 Billet Drive Belt Pulleys*
Check out our ultra light pulley sets for your 1.8T/2.0 VW and Audi. Reduced rotational mass and precision CNC'd from billet aluminum. Buy as a set and save!


Lightest. Most complete. Ready to ship ASAP !!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Stay tuned for more performance parts !


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_
*MKIII ABA Billet Lightweight Crank, Tensioner, and Alternator Pulleys*
GruvenParts.com offers billet lightweight (and *Non-Underdriven*) crank, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for the ABA 2.0 and G60 engines.
The set reduces rotating mass by over 4 lbs to help you squeeze every last bit of power from the engine.
Check us out at http://www.GruvenParts.com.



Most complete ABA pulley set out there!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

OK what else does the 2.0 crowd want !!??


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_
*New Beetle RSI Grab Handles*
A must for any New Beetle owner seeking that truley custom interior. It's made from a slab of aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum on one of our 5 axis CNC's, then hand polished to perfection.

Up again


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

bump it up !


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Many new parts are coming soon. Stay tuned !!
http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_
*MKIII ABA Billet Lightweight Crank, Tensioner, and Alternator Pulleys*
GruvenParts.com offers billet lightweight (and *Non-Underdriven*) crank, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for the ABA 2.0 and G60 engines.
The set reduces rotating mass by over 4 lbs to help you squeeze every last bit of power from the engine.
Check us out at http://www.GruvenParts.com.



Ready to ship asap !!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Friday bump for http://www.GruvenParts.com !
Everything is in stock


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_
*5 Axis CNC'd Billet Hood Pull - All MKIV Golf/Jetta Wagon*
Murphy is a mother! Ours is crafted from a solid block of aerospace grade aluminum on 1 of our 5 axis CNC's for a perfect fit. Forget about the Pray and Pull theory, you're not breaking this one! Includes nut/bolt to install.


Bump for the billet !


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## HCClubPrez (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_*** ABA COOLANT FLANGE NOW PROGRAMMED INTO CNC, CUTTING PARTS SOON !!! ***

Fan-Friggen-Tastic.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

I know that one has been delayed. Im staying on top of the shop, they know everyone needs the part so its being given high priority. They had to pull 2 programmers to work a military project but hopefully that will wrap up soon.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*SPEICAL PRICING NOW IN EFFECT ON ABA and G60 BILLET CRANK PULLEYS - $129.99 !! *
You cannot beat that, I promise !! 

_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_
*MKIII ABA Billet Lightweight Crank, Tensioner, and Alternator Pulleys*
GruvenParts.com offers billet lightweight (and *Non-Underdriven*) crank, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for the ABA 2.0 and G60 engines.
The set reduces rotating mass by over 4 lbs to help you squeeze every last bit of power from the engine.
Check us out at http://www.GruvenParts.com.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_
*Billet Upper Radiator Hose Y Junction - MK3 VR6 5sp*
An absolute MUST HAVE for all MK3 VR6 owners with 5sp trans. The most documented cause of replacement on this hose is due to the plastic Y adapter fitting which connects the 3 short hose pieces. The plastic VW Y pipe cannot be bought separately, and is not suited for the high temperatures under the hood. Hell, its plastic! What did you expect? Dont buy the OEM plastic part or more expensive alternatives when you can buy this BILLET ALUMINUM TIG welded replacement part for half the price!
Please note this part also fits the 1.8T New Beetle!!


bump for unbreakable parts !


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Up for a Friday !
http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* GruvenParts//Yarrowsport MKIV Golf/Jetta Rear Stress Bar *
We are helping Yarrowsport sell their popular MKIV rear stress bar for Golf and Jetta platforms. 
Stiffen up the flexible MKIV chassis with this proven rear stress bar from Yarrowsport and sold exclusively by GruvenParts.com! This bar is machined to the factory correct dimensions and installs easily with all hardware and instructions provided.
Fits all MK4 Golf and Jetta, R32 !


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_
*MKIII ABA Billet Lightweight Crank, Tensioner, and Alternator Pulleys*
GruvenParts.com offers billet lightweight (and *Non-Underdriven*) crank, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for the ABA 2.0 and G60 engines.
The set reduces rotating mass by over 4 lbs to help you squeeze every last bit of power from the engine.
Check us out at http://www.GruvenParts.com.



The best ABA pulley set there is !


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

bump !!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_
* GruvenParts//Yarrowsport MKIV Golf/Jetta Rear Stress Bar *
We are helping Yarrowsport sell their popular MKIV rear stress bar for Golf and Jetta platforms. 
Stiffen up the flexible MKIV chassis with this proven rear stress bar from Yarrowsport and sold exclusively by GruvenParts.com! This bar is machined to the factory correct dimensions and installs easily with all hardware and instructions provided.
Fits all MK4 Golf and Jetta, R32 ! 


bump for the Yarrow Bar !!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.gruvenparts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Monday bump !


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for billet parts !!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_
* GruvenParts//Yarrowsport MKIV Golf/Jetta Rear Stress Bar *
We are helping Yarrowsport sell their popular MKIV rear stress bar for Golf and Jetta platforms. 
Stiffen up the flexible MKIV chassis with this proven rear stress bar from Yarrowsport and sold exclusively by GruvenParts.com! This bar is machined to the factory correct dimensions and installs easily with all hardware and instructions provided.
Fits all MK4 Golf and Jetta, R32 ! 


Bump for the Yarrow Bar !


----------



## sipediesel (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

I could use a high flow billet Throttle body. Have you ever experimented with anodizing?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, we anodize on a daily basis. As for billet t-body, we would need an OEM unit to base measurement from.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com
*** NOW SHIPPING WORLDWIDE!!***
*GruvenParts.com*


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Its all in stock, ready to ship asap !
http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_http://www.GruvenParts.com
*** NOW SHIPPING WORLDWIDE!!***
*GruvenParts.com*



Serious hardware !!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

ABA coolant flange, anything yet? I'll be your first buyer


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

It is still in works. Stay tuned on that 1 we are still kicking around ideas.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*5 Axis CNCd Billet Hood Pull for all MKIV Golf/Jetta/ Wagon*
Murphy is a mother! Ours is milled from a solid block of aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum on 1 of our 5 axis Haas CNCs for a perfect fit. Forget about the Pray and Pull theory, you are not breaking this one! Includes nut/bolt to install.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Up !


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*EVERYTHING IS IN STOCK NOW !! *
http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

Bump for the Yarrow Bar !

_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_
* GruvenParts//Yarrowsport MKIV Golf/Jetta Rear Stress Bar *
We are helping Yarrowsport sell their popular MKIV rear stress bar for Golf and Jetta platforms. 
Stiffen up the flexible MKIV chassis with this proven rear stress bar from Yarrowsport and sold exclusively by GruvenParts.com! This bar is machined to the factory correct dimensions and installs easily with all hardware and instructions provided.
Fits all MK4 Golf and Jetta, R32 !


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_
*5 Axis CNCd Billet Hood Pull for all MKIV Golf/Jetta/ Wagon*
Murphy is a mother! Ours is milled from a solid block of aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum on 1 of our 5 axis Haas CNCs for a perfect fit. Forget about the Pray and Pull theory, you are not breaking this one! Includes nut/bolt to install. 

More parts releasing this week


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## TMTuned99.5Golf (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

Sweet machined stuff there!
Ever thought of a mk4 2.o machined flange? 
The after market ones are turning into junk these days, even reliable companies cant make a good one.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

The coolant flange? Yes, these coolant flanges are very expensive to build from aluminum but we are trying !


----------



## TMTuned99.5Golf (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_The coolant flange? Yes, these coolant flanges are very expensive to build from aluminum but we are trying !

Define "expensive".








I'm currently drawing one up in Inventor and hope to make one at work. It is relatively easy, just depends on your approach, setup steps and desire to recreate what's already out there or make it look just a bit different.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

To cast the VR6 coolant flange would be over $65k in tooling. 
It can be machined 1 off for somewhere near $1k, and in quantity (ie, 100 parts) for around $350.
The 4 cylinder flanges are less, but still very expensive.


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_To cast the VR6 coolant flange would be over $65k in tooling. 
It can be machined 1 off for somewhere near $1k, and in quantity (ie, 100 parts) for around $350.
The 4 cylinder flanges are less, but still very expensive.

Can I buy a prototype? I really need/want one


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

They are not releasing the prototypes yet but once thru testing I can ask. I know we all want this part, and we'll get it but in this economy its going to take more time. I will update as I hear more.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

bump for Monday


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Everything in stock !


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

Friday bump !

_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_
*MKIII ABA Billet Lightweight Crank, Tensioner, and Alternator Pulleys*
GruvenParts.com offers billet lightweight (and *Non-Underdriven*) crank, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for the ABA 2.0 and G60 engines.
The set reduces rotating mass by over 4 lbs to help you squeeze every last bit of power from the engine.
Check us out at http://www.GruvenParts.com.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Everything is in stock. Call or email with any questions, we're here 24 x 7.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Much more in the works guys, stay tuned!
http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

All parts are in stock ready to ship








As always, call me if need be.
http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## TMTuned99.5Golf (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

Working on the coolant flange and thinks I have a possibility... give me 3-4 more weeks and I'll have something to send to ya!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

OK man keep me posted!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Up for billet goodies !


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Many new products in the works, stay tuned!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

bump for the best / most complete (billet Crank, alternator, power steering, and tensioner) pulley kit out there!

*Lightweight MK4 1.8T / 2.0 Billet Drive Belt Pulleys*
Check out our ultra light pulley sets for your 1.8T/2.0 VW and Audi. Reduced rotational mass and precision CNC'd from billet aluminum. Buy them as a set and save!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## TMTuned99.5Golf (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

They need to start making these:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

What would you think a fair price would be for that in a billet/TIG welded aluminum version ?
Can you send an igs file so our CAD guy can look more closely at how those various outlets intersect the main body?
Could the main body be shaped differntly to allow the outlets to be threaded rather than TIG welded?


----------



## TMTuned99.5Golf (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

Price wise... I don't know exactly. I haven't thrown it into Mastercam yet to get an idea of the machining time involved.
any specific e-mail for sending the files? I do need to do a few more touch-ups before sending it, more so the intersecting and location points for the tubes.
The main boldy could probably be another shape, right now I was more so concerned with just getting a replica of the actual part itself before putting more effordt into designing a different shape. threading is deffinately a possibility.
I do have a few other ideas but now that I have a base body to work with I can start changing the shape to suit manufacturing. I'll send the part file later this week/ first of next week after I do the last touch-ups. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TMTuned99.5Golf (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: (TMTuned99.5Golf)*

Hey, how about making these too?


----------



## xrufx (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: (TMTuned99.5Golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TMTuned99.5Golf* »_Hey, how about making these too?

















Hey man. How much do you want for both the files that make those parts? I know it takes work to make a good file. pm me with how much you'd sell them for.
Thanks!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (TMTuned99.5Golf)*

If you are working in inventor you can send the files in stp or igs format. If you can convert them over to Solidworks that would be even better. Looks like you are making good progress, as I mentioned our CAD guy can take a look and suggest changes for machining it.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Many new parts coming soon, too !
http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Monday bump
http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## TMTuned99.5Golf (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

Ever get that part file I sent over? I've yet to get a response from ya.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

I did, can you call me when you get a chance to discuss this?


----------



## TMTuned99.5Golf (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

I'll try in the next day or two. Being finals week and all, I'm kinda busy.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Understand, get thru it and then we'll get back on the VW parts


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Please feel free to suggest new part ideas. If we make it, you'll get free parts to try out








http://www.GruvenParts.com
[email protected]


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Genuine 3K Weave Carbon Fiber w/Adhesive Backing *


* Genuine 3K Weave Carbon Fiber w/Adhesive Backing *
Looking for that trick custom upgrade to push your ride over the top at the shows?? Check out this R-E-A-L 3K Carbon Fiber Weave that we've put on an adhesive backing. We've also applied a clear coat to the Carbon to provide a deep gloss finish. Used for years in the aerospace industry, this genuine 3K carbon fiber with adhesive peel and stick backing adds strength and great looks to most any surface. Ships in (2) 10 inch x 20 inch .022 inch thick pieces. 
Sheets can be easily cut with sharp scissors or razors. Makes a great decorative upgrade to any surface. Sheets are fairly flexible and can be adhered to any complex contour without drastic impressions, inside/outside corners or rapidly changing surface features. High heat and low temperature applications should be avoided. Use only where typical plastic tapes would be used.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

The die cut stickers have been reworked and will be back in stock next Friday. About 1" longer and a little taller too.






















http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* GruvenParts.com Die Cut Vinyl Stickers - Free for Orders over $100 ! *
*They're Back In Stock - Bigger and Better !! All Colors Now Available. *
Dress up your ride with our premium die cut vinyl stickers and enjoy free shipping. 
Available in Red, Silver, White and Black. 
We ship out a freebie with any order over $100 !


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

bump for a monday


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Give us a call or email if you have any questions regarding our parts








http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_
*MKIII ABA Billet Lightweight Crank, Tensioner, and Alternator Pulleys*
GruvenParts.com offers billet lightweight (and *Non-Underdriven*) crank, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for the ABA 2.0 and G60 engines.
The set reduces rotating mass by over 4 lbs to help you squeeze every last bit of power from the engine.
Check us out at http://www.GruvenParts.com.



bump


----------

